# AMS bobber caboose RGS available ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello: 

Is the AMS bobber RGS caboose still available ? Retailer? 

Thank you 

Norman


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. You should be able to get it through any of the on-line retailers.


----------

